# impala power steering diagram



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

Can anyone provide me with a diagram of an original power steering setup for a 1964 impala?

Breakdown of parts is what I am looking for.

Thanks


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

have you checked here..?

http://www.tocmp.com/manuals/Chevy/58-68pa...68Chevindex.htm


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

http://www.tocmp.com/manuals/Chevy/58-68pa...6.000/index.htm


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

perfect!!! THANKS ALOT! exactly what I needed! :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Sep 30 2007, 03:23 PM~8901528
> *perfect!!! THANKS ALOT! exactly what I needed!  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

GREAT INFO


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 22 2010, 09:54 PM~16968192
> *GREAT INFO
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

holy shit homie hooked it up!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

needed this i can grab my steering rod and shake it up and down think its the rag joint


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

If anyone could post any more specifics on a Tilt column to add to this topic please do.. im about to tear one apart but i need any speifics on it if possible


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Diggin this back up, great info here, and thx for the diagrams! :thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

ill post more as i can and as requested. any info on tilts on any year welcome


----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

Is anyone still rebuilding these and not upgrading??? Want to know which one is better. I just want power steering in the foxx.


----------

